

John Locke on community - mooreds
http://learntoduck.net/the-three-ps-of-community

======
marketinghead
I've been thinking a lot about why people share in communities, so this was a
cool take on things. I'd tack on to the 3 P's that communities need members
who are: 1\. Motivated. 2\. Empathetic. Maybe these are no s __* sherlocks.
But I say motivated because people need incentives, whether it's the prospect
of making money or building a reputation or getting recognition. There is
something everyone is after, and many of even the best communities have some
sort of reward system (HN & Quora off the top). And empathetic because members
need to be able to relate to each other. If the sharer has high empathy then
maybe less so. Here's a longer winded version of what I wrote:
<http://marketinghead.tumblr.com/post/31338994971/why-share>

As I write this, maybe the closer community members are sympatico, the more
likely you get community wo incentives needing to be so significant...

~~~
mooreds
Hmmm. Interesting post. I might say that the closer community members are, the
more the reward or incentive is getting to know the other members rather than
fame or money. After all, that is the reward for interacting with offline
communities based on close ties like family. Well, except for interactions
with that rich uncle /sarcasm.

